# MagicQ and Enttec Datagate MK2



## w3st0n21 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have looked through online trying to find threads relating specifically to the Enttec Datagate MK2 and MagicQ, but all I can find is stuff on the Enttec Pro (which I don't have).

Basically what I am trying to do is get Chamsys MagicQ to output ARTNET, so that my Datagate MK2 can read and convert to DMX. I am not very savvy with network addressing and configuring (Im totally good on the DMX side of things though!). Does anyone have any experience with getting these two things to talk to each other and output DMX? Or if anyone knows and good write-ups that would help me, please pass them on. 

Thanks in advance for your help 
WC


----------



## doctrjohn (Dec 8, 2012)

Here is the Quick Start guide for the Datagate MK2. It doesn't indicate what mode or protocol are enabled by default, but it does describe each of the operating modes that are present in the default configuration (including one that provides for ArtNet to DMX conversion) and instructions on how to change the mode.

I believe that when MagicQ is initially installed it does not have ArtNet output enabled; you would need to turn this on yourself. You can do this by going to Setup, View DMX I/O, and then clicking on the Status button for each universe you would like to use and choosing to enable output.

Hope this helps.

Best,
John


----------

